# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Y Bilbao se oscureció aquel 26 de Agosto de 1983

## jlois

Os invito a ver estas páginas donde hallareis muchas imágenes de una terrible catástrofe que no se queda lejana en el tiempo. Y disculpad la errata del encabezamiento, quería citar el post que más abajo hallareis...Y Bilbao se oscureció aquel 26 de Agosto de 1983.

http://servicios.elcorreo.com/especi...reportaje.html

Bilbao, 26 de agosto de 1983. Los bilbaínos se encontraban inmersos en la recta final de sus fiestas. La Aste Nagusia de ese año se caracterizaba por la constante lluvia que acompañó a todos los actos y festejos. Pero nadie imaginaba la catástrofe que se avecinaba. 

El día anterior, las previsiones del tiempo anunciaban: "Algo de inestabilidad en la mitad norte"; tampoco en aquella época "los del tiempo" solían acertar. Lo cierto es que aquel 26 de agosto cayó sobre Bilbao una de las mayores trombas de agua que se recuerdan, provocando una subida increíble del caudal de la ría que incluso superó los cinco metros en algunas zonas del Casco Viejo. 

Los expertos achacaron las inclemencias metereológicas de ese día a una gota fría. Al parecer, en el cielo los aires fríos del norte chocaron con los aires cálidos del sur, ambas corrientes soplaban en sentido contrario y provocaron de alguna manera lo que aquella tarde de verano sucedió en Bilbao. 34 personas murieron como consecuencia de las riadas y otras cinco se dan aún por desaparecidas; las pérdidas superaron los 60.000 millones de las antiguas pesetas sólo en la metrópoli, la industria vizcaína acabó fuertemente dañada y miles de personas perdieron sus hogares, sus vehículos, sus negocios y sus trabajos...



http://servicios.elcorreo.com/aniver...s-1983-bilbao/


Y en esta página es tremendo y fantástico el trabajo de documentación del autor del post.

http://foros.acb.com/viewtopic.php?t=322871

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

Errata corregida.
Muchas gracias por el enlace, Jose Luis. Debio ser terible.
Un trabajo muy bien hecho y documentado.

----------


## tescelma

A pesar del tiempo transcurrido, los que vivimos en nuestras carnes aquellas terribles jornadas, difícilmente podremos olvidarlo. Yo estaba en Bilbao con un amigo a pasar la semana grande (aste nagusia), la verdad es que no recuerdo si los días previos llovía o no, bien sea por la juventud o la vorágine de las fiestas, no recuerdo el hecho de la lluvia en los días previos. Lo que si recuerdo es que el día anterior a ese fatídico 26 de agosto, ya se habían dado avisos de fuertes lluvias, ya que en Guipúzcoa ya había ocasionado algunos daños. Pero inmersos en la fiesta no le dimos mayor importancia: en Bilbao siempre llueve, y mucho; entones, para que preocupare.

Recuerdo que estuvimos toda la noche del 25 y la madruga del 26 de fiesta, mi amigo quería quedarse a la sokamuturra (vaquillas) que eran a las 9 de la mañana (creo), pero yo estaba muy cansado y me fui a dormir. También recuerdo que en el camino de mi retirada, ya amanecido, serían sobre las 8 de la mañana, se veía un cielo muy extraño, un gris plomizo muy acusado. Los que conocen Bilbao dirán que este cielo es normal allí, pero he vivido muchos años en Bilbao y os aseguro que fué una sensación muy extraña que me produjo escalofríos. Esto lo recuerdo perfectamente porque fui buena parte del trayecto mirando el cielo y aunque han pasado casi 28 años, no se me olvida.

Cuando mi amigo llegó a dormir, me despertó diciendo que estaba lloviendo muchísimo y que tuvo serios problemas para llegar porque las calles comenzaban a estar inundadas, yo no le hice mucho caso y seguí durmiendo: en Bilbao lo normal es que llueva, me dije. Cuando me levanté a primera hora de la tarde, la tormenta era descomunal. Asomado a la ventana apenas se veía nada por la oscuridad y el agua que caía, los rayos caían incesantemente. Salí a la terraza a ver el espectáculo, un rayo cayó en el pararrayos del edificio de enfrente a menos de 30 metros, se me erizaron todos los pelos de mi cuerpo y yo juraría que fue justo unas décimas de segundo antes de que el rayo cayese, no se, fue mi sensación. Me metí inmediatamente al piso y no volví a asomar el morro durante mucho tiempo.

Estuvo cayendo agua todo el día. Si existió el diluvio universal debió ser algo parecido. Desde una de las ventanas se veía la falda del monte Artxanda, ya no es que bajara agua por los barrancos, es que toda la ladera era una lámina de agua bajando hacia la ciudad. Se cortó el agua, la electricidad, el teléfono. En los barrios que había agua salía barro del grifo. Las pocas emisoras de radio que funcionaban, lo hacían gracias a equipos electrógenos.

En el primer día cayeron cerca de 600 litros/m2, los dos días siguientes llovió, aunque no con la intensidad del primero. En total se recogieron 850 litros por metro cuadrado en tres días.

Las imágenes que vi en aquellos días posteriores no se me olvidarán jamás, calles con escombros hasta tres o cuatro metros de altura, edificios destrozados, todo el casco viejo de Bilbao era como una zona de guerra. Las imágenes del tsunami de Japón me recuerdan aquellos días, evidentemente, salvando las distancias, lo de Japón es a una escala exponencial.

También me acuerdo la mala gestión de la emergencia, lo más afectados de Bilbao fue la margen derecha del Nervión. Si embargo casi todos los medios de emergencia, hospitales y centros de distribución de productos básicos, se situaron en la margen izquierda (la zona rica). Las fuerzas de seguridad se situaron en los puentes y no dejaban pasar de una margen a otra, con lo que los que estábamos en la margen derecha y sobre todo, todo el caso viejo, no había abastecimiento casi de nada. Pensad que la riada arrasó prácticamente todas las tiendas y mercados. No había nada de nada, ni agua, ni pan, nada de comida. Así estuvimos creo que cinco días, nosotros éramos jóvenes y te apañas con cualquier cosa, pero las familias con niños lo pasan muy mal.

Bueno, no me quiero extenderme más, que vaya ladrillo que os he soltado. Solo lamento no haber tenido una cámara para inmortalizar aquellos momentos, aunque sí que hay abundante documentación gráfica por Internet. Sin embargo, no es lo mismo ver esas fotos que verlo en vivo: no tiene nada que ver. Yo vi muchas de las imágenes que están plasmadas en foto y os aseguro que la foto no recoge el panorama dantesco que allí se había desatado.

----------


## jlois

Es sin duda alguna, siempre mucho más intenso el escuchar de alguien aquellas vivencias y más aún si ese alguien eres tú, que logras captar la atención tan facilmente.
Es cierto que existe gran material gráfico por internet y muchos testimonios que cada cual lo vivieron de una u otra manera, pero también es bien cierto que pasados casi 28 años de aquella fecha tan dramática, me parece que no se olvida para nada lo que allí sucedió y la lucha que hubo a posteriori para que aquel Bilbao arrasado por las aguas resurgiera cual ave fenix de sus cenizas.
Y quizás deba explicaros que no es por casualidad el que me halla fijado en este tema, sino que por mi vida personal actualmente se halla muy relacionada con esa ciudad en especial. Y cada vez que recorro alguna de sus calles, es raro que no me encuentre con alguna marca que recuerde hasta donde llegaron las aguas del Nervión.
En fin, que espero , Tescelma, que aun sin aportar interesantes imágenes como siempre nos tienes acostumbrados a poner en los foros, hagas dicho aporte con ese tipo de vivencias narradas que al menos a mi, cuando las leo, casi me hacen sentir el temor que produce ese azote de los elementos.

En este blog hay alguna de esas vivencias:

http://blogs.elcorreo.com/aquicuenta...es-1983-bilbao


Gracias por tu comentario , Tescelma.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------

